# For music CD Player vs DVD Player



## 1sashenka (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello, and thanks for having me on this forum. I need opinions.

I have a Denon AVR 3808, Denon 1940 DVD Player, and OPPO 983 DVD Player. Right now, I have HDMI cables going from the players into the receiver and from there to the Sharp Aquos 46" TV, so that the receiver is doing all the processing with DAC's and upscaling, etc.

I used to run Monster analog cables before I got the big TV, and the the Denon and Oppo players sounded different when playing music, so I am guessing the DAC's were of different quality, and the diff was very easy to identify, but since I got HDMI cables and the receiver used it's DAC's the sound is way better, as I am guessing the receiver is expensive gear and has a much better DAC, but now both players sound identical. 

And for my dilemma: I have been googling and noticed many audiophiles prefer a cd player sound quality over the dvd player for music playback. But noone has mentioned if they used analog or digital cables. I have no doubts that while running with analog cables, the expensive cd player will sound really good, but if I am planning to keep my HDMI wiring, and have my Denon reciever do the processing, will I benefit from getting a very expensive cd player like Arcam CD36 or CD37. I have been advised to use analog cables to hook it up, so this way I can take advantage of Arcam DAC's, but I am thinking that Denon 3808 already has better than average DAC. So basicly, I am asking if I am wasting my time and money by getting an Arcam CD36 and using digital connections(Optical or Digital Coax) to connect it to my receiver. I was told that most important factors were DAC's and clocking mechanism. Am I missing something? I also notice that the entry level Arcam player and the top one use the same DAC. So, if I use the Denon reciever for processing, will I have a great deal of sound quality to gain between the Denon dvd player and Arcam cd player? Thanks in advance.


----------

